# Where, and how, to get started in Junior Showmanship? (NC)



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

I don’t show and have my first “adult” dog as a 46 yo, but I think you should not be discouraged easily. I wonder if going to a show with poodles and observing dogs in the ring, then asking questions about how to get involved - might be a good place to start. 
if there is a poodle club in your area, or a dog training club, that could also be a good place to make contacts. 
Also, perhaps offering to pick up poop or help do some cleaning of dog equipment at a training facility or breeders house might help to demonstrate your commitment to work hard and not be scared off by difficult or unglamorous tasks.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Which organization were you thinking of? AKC or UKC? To be honest, UKC is typically considered to be more newbie friendly, as well as having the advantage on not needing to keep a dog "in hair" (even for JS, AKC dogs need to be an an approved clip). You will need to apply for a Junior's Number for both of them. 

As far as getting started otherwise, go to shows, talk to Poodle people, and start getting yourself known. Currently, for AKC you need to own (or at least co-own) the dog you are showing, but for 
UKC, you can show any dog.


----------



## TyrannicalTrix (5 mo ago)

TeamHellhound said:


> Which organization were you thinking of? AKC or UKC? To be honest, UKC is typically considered to be more newbie friendly, as well as having the advantage on not needing to keep a dog "in hair" (even for JS, AKC dogs need to be an an approved clip). You will need to apply for a Junior's Number for both of them.
> 
> As far as getting started otherwise, go to shows, talk to Poodle people, and start getting yourself known. Currently, for AKC you need to own (or at least co-own) the dog you are showing, but for
> UKC, you can show any dog.


Personally, I was thinking of going through the AKC, but the biggest downside for me was that—keeping the dog in a show quality coat. A sporting clip under UKC would be 100x easier, but I personally believe the dogs AKC breeders tend to produce are better examples of the breed. Plus, it’s just what I know!

Also, AKC just changed that rule about owning the dog! Definitely helps juniors like myself branch out.


----------



## TyrannicalTrix (5 mo ago)

kuriooo said:


> if there is a poodle club in your area, or a dog training club, that could also be a good place to make contacts.
> Also, perhaps offering to pick up poop or help do some cleaning of dog equipment at a training facility or breeders house might help to demonstrate your commitment to work hard and not be scared off by difficult or unglamorous tasks.


This sounds like a good idea for my local handling club— though it’s not poodle specific. Still good experience!
Also, haha, that stuff definitely doesn’t scare me. I raised my dog basically by myself— and he was known for his upset stomachs. Definitely don’t miss that part of being a puppy, haha.


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

If I may be an olden for a minute:

As someone who was in your shoes at 14 (well, I got on a waitlist for a pup at 12 years old), please keep in mind that the breeder will be as keen to know about your parent(s)' perspective/committment on this dog as much as yours given your age and that adulthood/college is very near. It's going to be a bit of a 3-way decision: you, the breeder, and your family. (Your reactive dog may have a few things to say as well, and it's best to test out if he/she can handle another dog). Conformation classes, fun matches, and weekends away at shows may be a big commitment and lifestyle shift for your family. In my situation, my first pup was co-owned so that the breeder had a level of control. It ended up being a mentorship more than I had realized, and I am still grateful for all the passion and guidance and _opinions_ she shared. 

Also please start working out a reasonable plan of how you'll financially manage a dog in college/early adulthood. (That will help you be lightyears ahead of your peers, actually). You'll have more out of pocket costs to rent dog-friendly apartments as dorms won't allow your Poodle. You'll be feeding more than your face. You'll also have to pay for vet bills. If you go to school full time and work part time, that's very little dog time. I would think going to shows during college and early on in your career would also be a real challenge--most employers aren't keen on someone taking lots of time off no matter the reason. So you may want to aim to get and finish your first dog and then take a break until you're more established. Unless.....you end up building your entire life around showing.  

If it's deep in your heart and you truly enjoy training your dogs, don't let the challenges dissuade you. Love for your dogs will make you find a way!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

TyrannicalTrix said:


> Are poodles a terribly hard breed to start out in?


I’ve never shown, but from what I’ve heard, because of the hair, poodles are one of the most difficult dogs to show. And probable THE most.

Which doesn’t mean you can’t learn. I’m just answering your question.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

TyrannicalTrix said:


> Personally, I was thinking of going through the AKC, but the biggest downside for me was that—keeping the dog in a show quality coat. A sporting clip under UKC would be 100x easier, but I personally believe the dogs AKC breeders tend to produce are better examples of the breed. Plus, it’s just what I know!
> 
> Also, AKC just changed that rule about owning the dog! Definitely helps juniors like myself branch out.


There are a lot of dogs, well solid colored ones, anyway, that show in both AKC and UKC. There are also a lot of breeders who are striving to breed the best multi-colored dogs they can. Personally, I'd like to see the AKC standard changed to allow multi-colored dogs. I think if they did, then the overall quality of multi-colored dogs would improve dramatically. I'm not holding my breath, though. 

I knew that AKC was considering changing the rule about ownership, but I thought is was going to be voted on at the next meeting. I think it's a great idea, because it give juniors the opportunity to work with a wide variety of dogs, instead of just the one dog they are familiar with, which makes them better handlers in the long run, I think.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

My daughter started showing our poodles when she was 8 or 9. By the time she was 16 she was showing our standard poodle at the Poodle Club of America show and at Westminster. She had spent time helping some of the top-winning poodle handlers, so she was able to groom and show with the best. The point of telling you this is to let you know that there are some junior handlers who can compete successfully against professional handlers. So have a great time learning about and participating with this wonderful breed!








Ch. Jaylee Charley Black, handled by Yvonne Traynham. I think the judge is Edith Hellerman.


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

as a disclaimer: i don't show dogs and Kirby is my first poodle. 

that being said, Kirby's groomer is a professional poodle handler and show groomer. i would strongly recommend finding one in your area and asking about an apprenticeship or a job as a dog bather in their shop (depending on labor laws where you live). while you're likely to see many pet grooms, you'll also get a chance to see and interact with show poodles and what the process really involves. i know my groomer has had a few (younger) apprentices in the past and her daughter (who is younger than you) has started to co-show dogs with her mother. rather than starting out with your own dog, it might be worth spending time in a grooming shop, going to a few dog shows and learning why exactly this particular path may (or may not) suit you. wishing you the best of luck, i know first hand how magical poodles can be and feel extremely fortunate to have Kirby as my companion.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

I currently show in both AKC and UKC Junior Showmanship and do all my own grooming on my SPOO. 


TyrannicalTrix said:


> How do you get started in showing Poodles?


I would start by getting a good quality poodle from a breeder that is nice to and likes juniors. Not all breeders are Junior friendly. It would be best if you could get your poodle from a breeder that can either virtually or preferably in person act as your mentor especially for grooming. You will also need to decide on which organization you want to show in, the main two are AKC and UKC. There are pros and cons to both. UKC is much harder in to show in for Junior Showmanship as they except you to not only know all the patterns but also have an in-depth understanding of the breed standard and of general anatomy and UKC guidelines and rules. AKC has gotten rid and or does not use any patterns besides down and backs and triangles. Along with that, there are no breed specific or general questions which makes it much more of whatever the judge likes. 



TyrannicalTrix said:


> Are poodles a terribly hard breed to start out in? I'll be totally honest and say I've heard that AKC poodle handlers can be less than friendly. How would attending a show work? How should I go about finding a breeder? Would grooming the dog myself be feasible? Is it too late to get a worth-while start, at 15 years old?


They are not super difficult in that they stand almost in a four point stack, although they are one of the fastest gaiting breeds, and tend to be a little be naughty. In regards to the handlers quite a few of them tend to not be very friendly towards Juniors or new people in general. I would find a breeder through the local poodle club breeder referral. Since AKC removed the ownership rules, you might try to see if you can show an already championed or grand championed poodle. In regards to grooming, it is definitely possible, I learned totally by myself without a mentor. I would see if you can find a mentor for grooming that is competition groomer. You will probably have better luck finding someone to teach you to groom that does competition grooming rather than a handler as competition groomers tend to be more friendly to new people. 

Sorry about the paragraph. If you want more information regarding Juniors or ever have any questions regarding it, feel free to pm me.


----------

